# Where to start



## livelovewoof (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi! We design t-shirts for a very specific market, have a screen printer and direct market(vending) them. We want to advance our business plan and incorporate a transfer process, without sacrificing the print quality and uniqueness of design. We've seen some interesting products out there and wonder if there is such an animal that will allow us to transfer our own designs without any background, so the design is the only image on the shirt. I've heard of a process called "Image Clip". Can anyone point me in the right direction, or am I just smoking my shoe laces? Thanks!


----------

